# Monkeys



## Zombie (Jul 8, 2015)

Two monkeys in a bath, one says ooh ooh ah ah, the other replies put some cold in then.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Two cows in a field first one says MMMOOOO second one says I knew you were going to say that

Two sheep in a field first one says MMMOOOO seccond one says you've been talking to those bloody cows again


----------



## Zombie (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Do you two script write for John ?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A scientist sat at a desk with a microscope, next to the cows and sheep says, "I've been working in this field for some time now".


----------



## Zombie (Jul 8, 2015)

John-H said:


> A scientist sat at a desk with a microscope, next to the cows and sheep says, "I've been working in this field for some time now".


The monkeys spotted the scientist and said get up and be outstanding in this field.


----------

